# Need help with Halloween Wedding Table Names!!!



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Could always go with table names drawn from Edward Gorey's 'The Gashlycrumb Tinies' alphabet book: http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2011/01/19/edward-gorey-the-gashlycrumb-tinies/

"A is for Amy who fell down the stairs.", etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How about table names like "House of Dracula", "Casper's Friends" (for a kids's table if you have one), "Hunchbacks of Notre Dame", "Village of Sleepy Hollow". If you have a table centerpiece maybe you could incorporate a representative visual of each table name within the centerpiece so the table can be identified from a distance.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Make Tombstones for everyone. "Here lies Ichabod Crane", "Here sits Bob", or "You can't run; you can't Hyde". Grim Grinning Ghosts. Song titles?


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha ha, I think the Grashlycrumb is a little too grizzly for my fiancees family! I do like the "House of Dracula" etc ideas! I'll have to come up with some good ones! And the tombstones are cute but I've decided no graves at my wedding and I'm just assigning tables not seats.

Thanks everyone for the ideas!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could use famous cities, it may even get your guest guessing what happened in those places

Transylvania, Romania
Salem, MA
Derry or Castle Rock , MA 
Haddonfield, IL
Burkittsville, MD
Whitechapel, London 

Places like those maybe?


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

OOH! I like the city idea!!!. I recognize almost all of them too! Ha ha! THANK YOU!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/39634348/The_10_Most_Haunted_Cities_in_America
^Theres some more haunted cities and if you are goign to do that then maybe make a place setting or something in the shape of that country or state? 

How ever I personally like the House of Dracula etc ideas


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm doing a retro halloween theme too, bridesmaids are in retro dress, I'll have a birdcage veil, lots of black lace, so I was thinking 50's Horror movies might be fun too!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay so....I'm having a hard time finding jpegs of 50's horror movies big enough to use...I need ideas to go along with House of Dracula, but I'm going to change it up a bit. I have fourteen tables so here is what I have:

1. Castle Dracula
2. Village of Sleepy Hollow
3. Frankenstein's (Castle? Mansion?)


And that's about it....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

How about Frankenstein's Lab. Or Castle. Either one would work well. Not a fan of Mansion.

Werewolves' Den? Or Lair?

Witches' coven...cottage.. circle....if you were going with movies, ..of Eastwick...


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

If your a fan of a Twilight then 
Cullen Clan

If Harry Potter then
House of Black
Malfoy Manor
Riddle House

Or others could be 
Mummies Tomb
Zombie's Graveyard
Ghosts Museleum (Dont know how to spell that? XD)
Alcatraz? 
Wicken's Clearing
Bat's cave

Just throwing ideas out


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am doing 1950's Horror Movies, and using the posters for the display. Hadn't put too much retro into the wedding yet so I think this will be an awesome touch!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Well if the 50's then check out this site!
http://classic-horror.com/reviews/all/1950

Our son was getting married on Oct. 13th, but last month they pushed it forward to April 13th (got to have it on the 13th! LOL) due to funds. I am both sad and relieved, was so looking forward to an Oct wedding! But am glad they did the right thing because the money was just not there. They are having an Elegant Goth wedding, no matter what month it is in!


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

When I got married, we used classic horror movies as our table names. We printed up copies of the original posters in 5x7 size and on the back was a description of the movie. People LOVED it! We took medium sized pumpkins, cut into the stem and used that to hold them up on the tables. I loved the way it turned out and it was so easy. Some of the movies we used were: Bride of Frankenstein, Dracula, House on Haunted Hill, House of Wax...and many others, but I'm drawing a blank on the others right now. I think we had around 12 tables.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will have 12-14 tables but printed out 20 5x7 posters so I can choose what I want. I'm going to post them on cardstock and I really love adding the description of the movie onto the back! I'm glad it went over well, I hope it goes over just as well at mine!


----------

